# Forum Offer Fracino Ariete £850 delivered!!!



## coffeebean

Fracino Ariete is only £850 delivered for forum members! Let me know if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## poolfan

coffeebean said:


> Fracino Ariete is only £850 delivered for forum members! Let me know if you are interested!
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy - have you any photos and spec of these machines, as can't find any info on fracino website or elsewhere on these.cheers,


----------



## coffeebean

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15215-Fracino-Ariete

Hi,

I put a few photos on a thread in the Fracino Forum section. It is a brand new machine based on the Cherub and you would be one of the first in the country to own one!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

New pic......couldn't load it so here's a link to the machine on my website!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Ariete--Heavenly---Cherub.html

(Ignore the website prices! You lucky people on the Forum get a much better price!)


----------



## froggystyle

Your photo no worky Andy!


----------



## coffeebean

works when I click the link.......I'll see if I can change it!! Sorry!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:



> Your photo no worky Andy!


working me for

using a web browser though


----------



## froggystyle

Google chrome says i don't have the power...


----------



## coffeebean

try the link now Froggystyle! Use the force.....lol


----------



## froggystyle

The force is weak today!

Maybe i dont have permission on a group that the photo is in?

*froggystyle*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



​


----------



## coffeebean

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Ariete--Heavenly---Cherub.html

try that....


----------



## jeebsy

Working for me


----------



## coffeebean

Forum prices still apply for this fantastic machine!


----------



## coffeebean

Get a shiny new Ariete in time for Christmas........


----------



## PWW

Nice looking machine, tempted as looking to upgrade my Delonghi bean to cup.

Have been too'ing and froe'ing on which machine to get. Just joined this forum but been reading a lot of posts on various machines.

Is this offer still on? are there any combo deals available (also need grinder, tamper & knock drawer)

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## coffeebean

Yes - deal is still on. I'll do you an Ariete, a Mignon and an under grinder knock drawer for £1200 delivered

Andy


----------



## PWW

Hi Andy

Thanks for the prompt reply, and confirmation of a good deal.

A couple of questions before proceeding , is the Mignon polished or silver/grey painted? is the knock drawer the same as on your webpage? what Tamper comes with the Ariete if any (plastic or Steel/wood) as after a descent Tamper. May as well go the whole hog and get a new milk frothing jug and a few shot glasses as well. Early Christmas for me!


----------



## coffeebean

Mignon is silver/grey painted and the tampers with Fracino machines are rubbish plastic ones

(Never understood why cos their machines are excellent!) Take a look on my website - there are tampers,jugs etc on there.

Knock drawer is the Fracino Piccino under grinder one.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PWW

Cheers Andy

I cannot PM you yet as not enough posts here.

Will also want 1x belly jug and 4x shot glasses .

Regarding Tamper I see on your ebay page but not on your webpage a nice looking Pullman Nexus.

Can you give me a price to include these items as well.

Regarding Knock drawer is this the economy or luxury version in this package deal

Regarding ordering do I send a paypal payment with a reference to this thread or order via your website

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Paul

Email me on [email protected] and I will send you all the details tomorrow!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## PWW

Hi Andy

e-mail sent

Regards

Paul


----------



## PWW

Hi Andy

Just to say all arrived yesterday.

Thanks again and pleasure doing business.

Paul


----------



## Dylan

I dont think many have this machine PWW, so do let us know how you get on. Its one of Fracinos nicest looking machines


----------



## Big Tony

I would certainly be interested in some pictures of the machine in your kitchen mate. I'm interested to see what it looks like on the work top to gauge whether it is a reasonable size. Would also love to hear your thoughts on its productivity.


----------



## PWW

Will put up some details and impressions over the weekend when I get the chance to have a good play.

Grinder arrived yesterday so set up quickly and produced a couple of shots that tasted plenty fine to me (knocks the socks of what the old bean to cup machine produced).


----------



## DannyMontez

Is this a hx or double boiler machine?


----------



## glevum

hx


----------



## glevum

Is that Wenge like on the L1?


----------



## coffeebean

Dylan said:


> I dont think many have this machine PWW, so do let us know how you get on. Its one of Fracinos nicest looking machines


There are only a few Ariete owners as it is a new machine! Offer still on for forum members!!

Andy


----------



## Big Tony

Machine looks lovely tbh... I think it would be my preferred model if I was going to choose.


----------



## coffeebean

Tony, the machines footprint is exactly the same size as a Cherub if that helps.......



Big Tony said:


> I would certainly be interested in some pictures of the machine in your kitchen mate. I'm interested to see what it looks like on the work top to gauge whether it is a reasonable size. Would also love to hear your thoughts on its productivity.


----------



## coffeebean

This is a superb HX machine and with the wooden handles looks amazing too! Forum price still £850 delivered!!


----------



## coffeebean

Ariete for Christmas anyone? Brilliant British machine!!


----------



## coffeebean

Open for business this week so you can order for delivery next week....new year, new shiny coffee machine...!!


----------



## coffeebean

Happy New Year to you all! Why not start the new year off to a great start with a new Fracino Ariete? Fantastic British made machine!


----------



## coffeebean

Fracino Ariete, fantastic British machine! £850 delivered to forum members


----------



## coffeebean

If you would prefer a naked pf instead of the standard one, that can be arranged at no extra cost.....all with beautiful wooden handles


----------



## PWW

Hi Andy

As a owner of one of your forum offers on the Ariete can you supply the naked portafilter to match? If yes what would the cost be.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Paul, yes I can get you a naked pf - i'll check price tomorrow and let you know


----------



## alip_93

coffeebean said:


> Fracino Ariete, fantastic British machine! £850 delivered to forum members


Hi there. Really love the look of this machine! Great price too. How would I go about purchasing one with the naked filter? Does the portafilter have a wooden handle too?


----------



## coffeebean

Pm sent!


----------



## coffeebean

If you having problems with pm - feel free to email [email protected]

Andy


----------



## coffeebean




----------



## coffeebean

Get in touch today for a great deal on this fantastic machine!


----------



## Mawsy

Is the drip tray on this still plastic? Are there any alternatives?


----------



## coffeebean

You can have the old style steel drip tray fitted as an alternative if you prefer that


----------



## Mawsy

Do you have a picture of what that looks like please?


----------



## coffeebean

http://www.coffeemachinesqueensland.com.au/images/product_images/large/Ariete_Deluxe_N_A_1.jpg

Wood isn't as dark as that though.......


----------



## Mawsy

Excellent, if the offer is still on I'll contact you at the end of the month!


----------



## coffeebean

No problem - let me know when you ready!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Fracino's web page for this machine gives you a better idea of the wood colour!! http://www.fracino.com/ariete.html


----------



## coffeebean

Just let me know which drip tray you would prefer when you place your order! 

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Happy Friday Forum!!! Make it even happier by ordering a fantastic new Ariete!


----------



## coffeebean

Big thank you to those of you who have taken up this offer already - if you haven't yet, get a new Ariete hot off the production line!! 

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Fabulous new Fracino offer still on for Forum members


----------



## coffeebean

Fantastic British made espresso machine at a brilliant Forum price!


----------



## coffeebean

New shiny Ariete for Easter anyone......?!


----------



## coffeebean

Say Happy Easter to your coffee corner with a new Ariete!!


----------



## Mawsy

Got my Ariete thanks to coffeebean and it is a beauty! Already getting better results with this and mignon!


----------



## big dan

Can we have a pic of anyones new setup please? Would love to see what it looks like, plus i'm just nosy!!


----------



## Mawsy

if you can excuse the temporary worktop and rubbish photograph, here is my new setup

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bx4vw5zggrp6nm/IMAG0583_1.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Blackstone

has anyone written a review on this machine?


----------



## coffeebean

Blackstone said:


> has anyone written a review on this machine?


Great idea! I've sold a few of these on The Forums now - would be great if one of you lovely owners would put a review in the Fracino section!


----------



## Mister_Tad

Will you do a £350 rebate like BB?


----------



## coffeebean

Mister_Tad said:


> Will you do a £350 rebate like BB?


I think my price of £850 delivered ( which includes wooden handles and I'll replace the standard pf with a naked one at no extra charge if you want that) is more than £350 off the price of the machine so in answer to your question - yes, but that is as low as I can go on it. That price is exclusively for Forum members only.

Andy


----------



## Mister_Tad

Aye, perhaps the reference was a little obscure, I was just referring to this, (in jest) http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23323-Buy-a-Veloce-write-a-review-and-receive-%A3350-cashback!


----------



## coffeebean

Mister_Tad said:


> Aye, perhaps the reference was a little obscure, I was just referring to this, (in jest) http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23323-Buy-a-Veloce-write-a-review-and-receive-%A3350-cashback!


Haha! Sorry! Me being a bit thick! Lol


----------



## Rob1

Do you think it would be possible to retrofit a dual pressure gauge to monitor brew pressure? I can't understand why espresso machines of this level don't include them as standard.


----------



## coffeebean

Rob1 said:


> Do you think it would be possible to retrofit a dual pressure gauge to monitor brew pressure? I can't understand why espresso machines of this level don't include them as standard.


I'll check and find out


----------



## coffeebean

Grab a bargain - this is a stunning machine!!


----------



## coffeebean

Great machine, great price......what's not to like?! ;-)


----------



## coffeebean

Get in touch if I can interest you in one of these stunning machines.....


----------



## coffeebean

All of you with a big Ariete sized gap on your kitchen worktop - come and grab a bargain!!


----------



## ChilledMatt

Hi

I am in the market for a new espresso machine and I am liking the look of the Ariete. Primarily it will be used in a domestic setting, however capacity is an issue for me as I may be operating a pop-up coffee shop with it several times a year in the village hall. This could entail serving a hundred or so coffee drinks. Is the Ariete up to this? Would a little gem be more suitable? Is there anything else you would recommend? Many thanks.

Matt


----------



## coffeebean

PM sent, thanks Matt!


----------



## Dylan

Matt -

It would very much be worth starting a topic with your needs, you would get some great replies and learn a lot about what a machine needs to be able to deliver that kind of volume.


----------



## ChilledMatt

Thanks Dylan.


----------



## ChilledMatt

I bought the Ariete from coffeebean after much deliberation.

See my first impressions here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=327314


----------



## Blackstone

Cheers. Have been waiting for a user review for a little while


----------



## coffeebean

Stunning machine, great price - get in touch for a bargain Ariete!!


----------



## coffeebean

Fantastic Forum price for a Fracino Ariete - get in touch for a great deal!!


----------



## coffeebean

Lovely shiny new Ariete for your kitchen anyone.........?


----------

